# Is RTA openon Saturday?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

The website hasworking hours, but not working days. Need to take care of the driving license.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes they are open every day except Friday. I regisered my car on a Saturday


----------

